# Booked a trip to Iceland



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I have never traveled overseas before or flown internationally, or traveled solo/with people I didn't know. I'm doing all of those in August this year, I booked a 7-day vacation to Iceland with a tour group (G Adventures). I am excited but also nervous about it, but I'm sure it'll be fine. :afr


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Can I come?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

That sounds awesome! I suppose you'll miss their famed ice though, seeing as you're going in August.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Lucky. Iceland is one of the countries that I would like to visit most.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

You're so lucky, it would be nice to get away, I hope you have lots and lots of fun


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice. I plan to go there one day. I heard it is one of the happiest places on earth.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like it will be a lot of fun - hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Arbre said:


> Lucky. Iceland is one of the countries that I would like to visit most.


New Zealand for me, but Iceland is a shorter trip, cheaper, and closer, so I thought I'd start there.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I did a group tour while travelling solo in Thailand. Never again...most people did the 'group tour' with friends from their home country-nothing but cliquey people.I only talked to the (local) Thai tour guide& somewhat to this girl from Hong Kong.Im now solo out here in Cambodia and made connections with a local taxi driver from the airport who will bring me to various places instead tomorrow....I find the locals to be nicer than the other tourists at times.

Anyway have fun in Iceland.And congrats for giving solo travel a shot.


----------



## Vlk (May 11, 2016)

Congratulations! Iceland is an excellent place.


----------



## Starnicole (May 29, 2016)

Wow! Have a great time. Lol I was watching the secret life of Walter Mitty yesterday - take control of your life and finally see the world!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Hope you have a good time. I wouldn't feel comfortable going alone and meeting strange people in a group but you could have a fun, relaxing time and meet people. I want to go to Iceland for the solstice plus radiohead concert. Probably too late for that.
@LostinReverie

How well do you know Haunty? Would you want to go to Iceland with me?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Rufus said:


> @LostinReverie
> 
> How well do you know Haunty? Would you want to go to Iceland with me?


I wasn't being serious


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Haunty said:


> I have never traveled overseas before or flown internationally, or traveled solo/with people I didn't know. I'm doing all of those in August this year, I booked a 7-day vacation to Iceland with a tour group (G Adventures). I am excited but also nervous about it, but I'm sure it'll be fine. :afr


Oh fun! I bet that you'll have a blast! :clap


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

OneLove21 said:


> I did a group tour while travelling solo in Thailand. Never again...most people did the 'group tour' with friends from their home country-nothing but cliquey people.I only talked to the (local) Thai tour guide& somewhat to this girl from Hong Kong.Im now solo out here in Cambodia and made connections with a local taxi driver from the airport who will bring me to various places instead tomorrow....I find the locals to be nicer than the other tourists at times.
> 
> Anyway have fun in Iceland.And congrats for giving solo travel a shot.


What tour group company did you go with?


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Rufus said:


> Hope you have a good time. I wouldn't feel comfortable going alone and meeting strange people in a group but you could have a fun, relaxing time and meet people. I want to go to Iceland for the solstice plus radiohead concert. Probably too late for that.


I don't exactly feel comfortable about it, but I have done some meetup.com meetups in the last few years, so I have gotten more used to the idea of meeting up with strangers.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Haunty said:


> What tour group company did you go with?


I just arranged a tour with my hostel/hotel, then they combined us with other guests from different hostels. No company involved.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

OneLove21 said:


> I just arranged a tour with my hostel/hotel, then they combined us with other guests from different hostels. No company involved.


I'm doing mine through G Adventures. I hope it is a decent experience. They say usually about half of the people in the group are solo travelers, but we'll see.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Haunty said:


> I'm doing mine through G Adventures. I hope it is a decent experience. They say usually about half of the people in the group are solo travelers, but we'll see.


Sounds like you might have a better experience then.That's cool they provided such a fact for you.Nearly all of the people from my hostel-based tour came with 2-4 friends from their home country.Next time I might look into an touring company instead.Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

Lucky! I wish I could travel there. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Haunty said:


> I'm doing mine through G Adventures. I hope it is a decent experience. They say usually about half of the people in the group are solo travelers, but we'll see.


Yeah, that is a reassuring fact. You'll meet people then cause you'll have to.



Haunty said:


> I don't exactly feel comfortable about it, but I have done some meetup.com meetups in the last few years, so I have gotten more used to the idea of meeting up with strangers.


Brave.



LostinReverie said:


> I wasn't being serious


Oh, that's okay.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Cool, have fun!


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Where's my invite? I heard the weather is amazing during that time.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I went, and it was pretty amazing. Definitely recommend. I'm already thinking about where I want to go next.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Great stuff mate 

I'd love to go to Iceland.

Unfortunately it's money more than anything that stops me travelling now.

If I could I don't think I'd sit still for five minutes, and be all over the place, in a good way. lol


----------

